# Hey, who likes sex?



## footfoe (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey, who likes sex?


----------



## Leon (Mar 6, 2010)

Never had it.


----------



## bluedrache (Mar 6, 2010)

TOPIC THIEF!!!


----------



## footfoe (Mar 6, 2010)

leon said:


> Never had it.


me neither. i'm not a godless sinner.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 6, 2010)

Fuck, I knew this was gonna happen when I said that.  I KNEW IT AND I SAID IT ANYWAY.

Also, I like sex.  :]


----------



## Atrak (Mar 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Fuck, I knew this was gonna happen when I said that.  I KNEW IT AND I SAID IT ANYWAY.
> 
> Also, I like sex.  :]


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 6, 2010)

No. Sex sucks. Stfu. :V


----------



## bluedrache (Mar 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Fuck, I knew this was gonna happen when I said that.  I KNEW IT AND I SAID IT ANYWAY.
> 
> Also, I like sex.  :]



I roffled...

And I like it.  Muchly as well.

As Tycho said in the candy thread...



Tycho said:


> You are quite possibly the most shameless raging  faggot newfag I have seen in a long time.



Not quite "faggot" but I am quite shameless.


----------



## footfoe (Mar 6, 2010)

bluedrache said:


> I roffled...
> 
> And I like it.  Muchly as well.
> 
> ...


No way, your cool as hell


----------



## Leon (Mar 6, 2010)

sorry double posted it.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 6, 2010)

footfoe said:


> No way, your cool as hell



Then it must be true.


----------



## footfoe (Mar 6, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Then it must be true.


justt like global warming

you know it's related to pirates.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 6, 2010)

So far, I've only had e-sex. I like it well enough.

Have yet to have the real thing though. :3


----------



## Leon (Mar 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Also, I like sex. :]


 
I can attest to this statement. :3c


----------



## Nylak (Mar 6, 2010)

footfoe said:


> justt like global warming
> 
> you know it's related to pirates.


 
No.  It was the ninjas.


----------



## footfoe (Mar 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> No.  It was the ninjas.


ninjas are gay.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 6, 2010)

footfoe said:


> ninjas are gay.


 Yes.  Yes, they are.

Pirates FTW.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> No.  It was the ninjas.



Angry crotch thrust ninjas!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jbq_1Wy70rE


----------



## SirRob (Mar 6, 2010)

footfoe said:


> ninjas are gay.


No, but pirates are definitely gay. I mean, you're bound to wanna try some stuff when you're stuck in the middle of the ocean with nothing but other guys.

And I don't know if I like sex or not, I've never had it.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 6, 2010)

Next random thread topic: How many FAFians are actually virgies.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 6, 2010)

I think anyone who has had sex likes sex, unless you were sexually abused by your uncle or something.


----------



## footfoe (Mar 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Next random thread topic: How many FAFians are actually virgies.



make it


----------



## Nylak (Mar 6, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> I think anyone who has had sex likes sex, unless you were sexually abused by your uncle or something.


Well, I guess you could be "meh" about it.



footfoe said:


> make it


Too lazy.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Well, I guess you could be "meh" about it.



Or be like those who say it's overrated.

They do exist.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 6, 2010)

Im only 14
still want it though


----------



## Nylak (Mar 6, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Or be like those who say it's overrated.
> 
> They do exist.


 
It is overrated, unless you're with the right partner. :] In my opinion. Sex for sex's sake kind of bores me. 

At least when it's vanilla.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> It is overrated, unless you're with the right partner.  :]  In my opinion.



Sounds logical to me.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 6, 2010)

Nylak said:


> It is overrated, unless you're with the right partner. :] In my opinion. Sex for sex's sake kind of bores me.
> 
> At least when it's vanilla.



Yo :3 .


----------



## footfoe (Mar 6, 2010)

Me want hole!


----------



## Hyenaworks (Mar 6, 2010)

Never had it.


----------



## Bando (Mar 6, 2010)

Never had it, don't want it.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 6, 2010)

Had it, prefer masturbation.


----------



## footfoe (Mar 6, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Had it, prefer masturbation.


*worship*


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 6, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Had it, prefer masturbation.


Then the person you were with was doing it wrong.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Then the person you were with was doing it wrong.


No he wasn't. I had an orgasm. I just found it to be uncomfortable.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 6, 2010)

Have had it with both sexes and like it.  I'm fine with casual sex between friends too, but I don't get much of that.  Complete strangers are a no, I've had a "friend of a friend" try to get in my pants within an hour of meeting me and got aggressive about it after I told him that I don't fuck people I barely know.  That's pretty much the only way, aside from being just plain unhygenic, to guarantee that I will NEVER want to have sex with you.  I don't need to know your life story, but I'd like to at least know your hobbies and interests other than my ass.


----------



## torachi (Mar 6, 2010)

Sex is great. It makes the world revolve.


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 6, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Have had it with both sexes and like it.  I'm fine with casual sex between friends too, but I don't get much of that.  Complete strangers are a no, I've had a "friend of a friend" try to get in my pants within an hour of meeting me and got aggressive about it after I told him that I don't fuck people I barely know.  That's pretty much the only way, aside from being just plain unhygenic, to guarantee that I will NEVER want to have sex with you.  I don't need to know your life story, but I'd like to at least know your hobbies and interests other than my ass.




Right on.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 6, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Have had it with both sexes and like it.  I'm fine with casual sex between friends too, but I don't get much of that.  Complete strangers are a no, I've had a "friend of a friend" try to get in my pants within an hour of meeting me and got aggressive about it after I told him that I don't fuck people I barely know.  That's pretty much the only way, aside from being just plain unhygenic, to guarantee that I will NEVER want to have sex with you.  I don't need to know your life story, but I'd like to at least know your hobbies and interests other than my ass.



I would say that is quite fair. :3


----------



## Atrak (Mar 6, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Have had it with both sexes and like it.  I'm fine with casual sex between friends too, but I don't get much of that.  Complete strangers are a no, I've had a "friend of a friend" try to get in my pants within an hour of meeting me and got aggressive about it after I told him that I don't fuck people I barely know.  That's pretty much the only way, aside from being just plain unhygenic, to guarantee that I will NEVER want to have sex with you.  I don't need to know your life story, but I'd like to at least know your hobbies and interests other than my ass.



InB4 Your dick.


----------



## lowkey (Mar 6, 2010)

sex is awesome, I am a whore.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 6, 2010)

I need to "experiment" more with it. I'm digging what Lobar said though.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 6, 2010)

footfoe said:


> me neither. i'm not a godless sinner.


Whoa, are you saying that everyone who has had sex, is?!?
Well, then you could directly banish, say, 60% of the world's inhabitants to the so-called  "Hell"
(According to the 2006 CIA World Factbook, around 27% of the world's population is below 15 years of age.[source])
Not that I believe in that stuff anyway...

Ontopic: HELL Yea! <3 sex.
Basically Lobar's story, but a little looser, I think... (yea, let's make Lobar the guideline to compare yourselves to )


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 6, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> No he wasn't. I had an orgasm. I just found it to be uncomfortable.



Something wrong with you D:


----------



## bozzles (Mar 6, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Im only 14
> still want it though



That is no excuse, sir. The cool kids start fucking at 13.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 6, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Whoa, are you saying that everyone who has had sex, is?!?



Yes. Now go indulge in more hot, sweaty sin.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 6, 2010)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> Yes. Now go indulge in more hot, sweaty sin.


Will do


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 6, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Something wrong with you D:


Why is it so weird I prefer going at it alone? ;~;


----------



## Wreth (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## bluedrache (Mar 6, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


>



I'd daresay that the entire collection of birds, bees, fishes and things that creepeth upon the earth enjoy it, not just Humanity as the pic implies.  Although, the non-humans mostly (Benobos and Dolphins aside) for genetic motivations... but you can't deny there's SOME pleasure induced in ... even the tiniest brains.  

I mean ... c'mon ... sex (even just for procreation) is pretty hard work!  There has to be SOME kind of reward other than just leaving your seed behind in some cum-dumpster and disappearing.


----------



## Wreth (Mar 6, 2010)

bluedrache said:


> I'd daresay that the entire collection of birds, bees, fishes and things that creepeth upon the earth enjoy it, not just Humanity as the pic implies.  Although, the non-humans mostly (Benobos and Dolphins aside) for genetic motivations... but you can't deny there's SOME pleasure induced in ... even the tiniest brains.
> 
> I mean ... c'mon ... sex (even just for procreation) is pretty hard work!  There has to be SOME kind of reward other than just leaving your seed behind in some cum-dumpster and disappearing.



It doesn't say only humanity, just that humanity does.


----------



## net-cat (Mar 6, 2010)

I like sex.

Don't get enough of it, though.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

Nature of humanity and almost all animals is to reproduce. IT is natural to like it.



Unfortunately, our wants are more than natural o-o


----------



## GoldenJackal (Mar 6, 2010)

I like sex. It's like getting to go to GameWorks once or twice a month.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 6, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Basically Lobar's story, but a little looser, I think... (yea, let's make Lobar the guideline to compare yourselves to )



I'm not sure how to feel about being the sexual benchmark for a bunch of furries. ;>.>

Also, _looser_ than me? o_o I'm not even above getting fucked on the first date, just not before then.  If I get to know someone and they're not a dick or an uggo I'd probably at least top if they asked. >.>


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 6, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I'm not sure how to feel about being the sexual benchmark for a bunch of furries. ;>.>



Hell, two weeks ago people were flipping out about the idea of having regular sex with more than one partner (not in a single session). Now we're apparently embracing the swinger lifestyle.




Lobar said:


> Also, _looser_ than me? o_o I'm not even above getting fucked on the first date, just not before then.  If I get to know someone and they're not a dick or an uggo I'd probably at least top if they asked. >.>



Hey, man. Yeah...


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 6, 2010)

Well, I'm not like... "No sex on a first date" 
Besides, if you fuck first, and get to know the person later, you can still decide not wanting to get to know them, and break contact...
Ugh... I'm having a bad-grammar day, I think...


----------



## bluedrache (Mar 6, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> Hell, two weeks ago people were flipping out about the idea of having regular sex with more than one partner (not in a single session). Now we're apparently embracing the swinger lifestyle.



I guess I could be called a Polyamor.  This also does not fall into the "single session" as well.

*shrug*

I'm a slut, I like sex.  

So what?


----------



## Tycho (Mar 6, 2010)

Will someone please kick the OP's ass? Thanks.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 6, 2010)

I lol'd at the "Lobar standard".


----------



## Viva (Mar 6, 2010)

No one likes sex.  Ever


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 6, 2010)

Sex is fucking great, and I don't think having more than one sexual partner is wrong. But sex on the first date or with pretty much anyone? Eww.


----------



## footfoe (Mar 6, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Will someone please kick the OP's ass? Thanks.



i hate you


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Sex is fucking great, and I don't think having more than one sexual partner is wrong. But sex on the first date or with pretty much anyone? Eww.


Note that I am quite picky on my dates, though...
Never done a blind date, way too risky... There could just as well be some 60-year old fat, unhygienic dude pretending to be a 19-y-o cutey


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 6, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Note that I am quite picky on my dates, though...
> Never done a blind date, way too risky... There could just as well be some 60-year old fat, unhygienic dude pretending to be a 19-y-o cutey


I'm picky too, but I still won't have sex on the first date no matter how much I like them or how attractive they are.


----------



## footfoe (Mar 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm picky too, but I still won't have sex on the first date no matter how much I like them or how attractive they are.



but what if the dinner is REALLY expensive?


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm picky too, but I still won't have sex on the first date no matter how much I like them or how attractive they are.


Why not?
Just out of principle?

So, basically, for example, You'd have dinner with the cutest, hottest, and sweetest person you've ever met, not have sex with him/her, have dinner with him/her again a week later, and fuck his/her brains out?


----------



## Ratte (Mar 6, 2010)

Fucking on the first date is a risky thing to do.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 6, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Fucking on the first date is a risky thing to do.


because?


----------



## garoose (Mar 6, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> because?


 
It could be some mugging operation where the person brings you back to their lair and a bunch of guys beat you up and take your wallet and clothing and then throw you back out onto the street. Usually by the second date you can rule this out.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 6, 2010)

garoose said:


> It could be some mugging operation where the person brings you back to their lair and a bunch of guys beat you up and take your wallet and clothing and then throw you back out onto the street. Usually by the second date you can rule this out.



Why would someone bother to go out on a date (dinner and movie, etc.) with you when they could just as easily have skipped that part if mugging you is all they're interested in?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 6, 2010)

garoose said:


> It could be some mugging operation where the person brings you back to their lair and a bunch of guys gangrape you and take your wallet and clothing and then throw you back out onto the street. Usually by the second date you can rule this out.


 Fixed! Sounds kinkier now.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 6, 2010)

I swear, sometimes people make me feel sick.  Sex on a first date? WTF? Doesn't matter how expensive the fucking dinner was.  Hey, let's make her feel like a bought hooker by essentially saying "300 dollar dinner means you put out, babe".  This is why dating is retarded, this is why wining and dining your prospective fuckbuddy at Chez Overpriced is retarded, this is why hemorrhaging money on jewelry and gifts is retarded.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 6, 2010)

garoose said:


> It could be some mugging operation where the person brings you back to their lair and a bunch of guys beat you up and take your wallet and clothing and then throw you back out onto the street. Usually by the second date you can rule this out.


You seriously believe a person would go on a date with someone, have dinner with him, take him back to his home (thereby showing where he lives) and have other people there to beat the victim up?

Perhaps you need to be a little less paranoid :|


----------



## Willow (Mar 6, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Will someone please kick the OP's ass? Thanks.


Only if I can nom his soul after *takes out guns*


----------



## Willow (Mar 6, 2010)

It sounds painful ;^;


----------



## Ratte (Mar 6, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> because?



You don't really know the person you're fucking, for starters.  :V


----------



## Willow (Mar 6, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> because?


You barely know them, so you don't know if they have STDs or anything, and some people won't tell you if they do

and usually fucking on the first date turns into a one night stand, which puts a damper on your whole sexual experience especially if you're a viiiiiiirgin ;^;


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 6, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> So, basically, for example, You'd have dinner with the cutest, hottest, and sweetest person you've ever met, not have sex with him/her, have dinner with him/her again a week later, and fuck his/her brains out?


Lol no. It would have to be at least a few MONTHS. Also since I'm not a prostitute or a typical dumbfuck of a girl, how much money they do or do not spend on me isn't a factor.

Also there's much better and more attractive traits than just a pretty face with a bunch of money. :V


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Mar 6, 2010)

Sex is awesome, but for me it's important to have it with someone you really love and care about and trust. 

without the element of love in it it becomes so ordinary and while, sure, it's still fun and all, it looses its worth and becomes something dispensable and unimportant in a way.


----------



## Willow (Mar 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Lol no. It would have to be at least a few MONTHS. Also since I'm not a prostitute or a typical dumbfuck of a girl, how much money they do or do not spend on me isn't a factor.
> 
> Also humor, connection, nerdiness, not being clingy/annoying > good l0oks.


Looks mean nothing if the person's a total douche to you ;^;


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> ...
> Also there's much better and more attractive traits than just a pretty face with a bunch of money.




LIAR


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 6, 2010)

Sluts are like the Twinkies of the sex world. Cheap in every sense of the word, meaningful in no sense of the word. There's just so much better out there. I AT LEAST want an actual chase. xD


----------



## Willow (Mar 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Sluts are like the Twinkies of the sex world. Cheap in every sense of the word, meaningful in no sense of the word. There's just so much better out there. I AT LEAST want an actual chase. xD


I'm not a fan of Twinkies :/


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm not a fan of Twinkies :/


Neither am I, that's the point.

If I'm going to have a snack, I want something better than just a Twinkie.

If I'm going to get laid, I want someone better than just a slut or someone trying to buy me.


----------



## Bunzi (Mar 6, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Had it, prefer masturbation.


 Your awesome :3 and i luv ur art


----------



## Charlie (Mar 6, 2010)

Not experienced it. Am 17 and not wanting to yet ^_^


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 6, 2010)

Bunzi said:


> Your awesome :3 and i luv ur art


My art sucks. All my avatars are either commissioned work or stolen from the 'net.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 6, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> My art sucks. All my avatars are either commissioned work or stolen from the 'net.



you are making great photos though! and thats art, too^^

and about this topic... hey shenzi, want some of my sex? with me? ;D


----------



## MHFC (Mar 6, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Never had it, don't want it.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.sucks to be you.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 6, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> you are making great photos though! and thats art, too^^
> 
> and about this topic... hey shenzi, want some of my sex? with me? ;D


My pictures are only good because I have a shiny expensive camera x3

And you bought me a hat so okay :3


----------



## Bando (Mar 6, 2010)

MHFC said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.sucks to be you.



Please note the second part of my statement. I don't want sex, that's my own choice. If you can get the same experience on your own, why waste time building a romantic relationship?


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 6, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> And you bought me a hat so okay :3



best 8 bucks ever spent 
im just glad that you like it ^.^


----------



## Willow (Mar 6, 2010)

I like to cuddle tho :3


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 6, 2010)

I can't stand cuddling unless it's with somepne I care about. Displays of affection are for people I feel affection for. :V

What I'm doing among furries, I do not know.


----------



## Willow (Mar 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I can't stand cuddling unless it's with somepne I care about. Displays of affection are for people I feel affection for. :V
> 
> What I'm doing among furries, I do not know.


That's what I meant...


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 6, 2010)

I've never had sex b4, but it doesnt strike me as really that hot unless it's heavily laden with fetishes. 
I like getting head. that's awesome. especially when the chick asks if she can give you head. i mean, omfg, if she wants my dick in her mouth, that's really hot.


----------



## Revy (Mar 6, 2010)

CUDDLEFUCK SEX KISSING HARD UNFIN TO THE BEAT

ok


----------



## Willow (Mar 6, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> I've never had sex b4, but it doesnt strike me as really that hot unless it's heavily laden with fetishes.
> I like getting head. that's awesome. especially when the chick asks if she can give you head. i mean, omfg, if she wants my dick in her mouth, that's really hot.


Dick is yuckyyyyyyy ;^;


----------



## Tycho (Mar 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Dick is yuckyyyyyyy ;^;



And that tuna fish sammich between your thighs isn't?


----------



## Willow (Mar 6, 2010)

Tycho said:


> And that tuna fish sammich between your thighs isn't?


;^;


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ;^;



lol.
how yucky dick is varies from guy to guy. uncircumcised probly is cleaner.


----------



## Willow (Mar 6, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> lol.
> how yucky dick is varies from guy to guy. uncircumcised probly is cleaner.


I have a really bad gag reflex too ;^;


----------



## Tycho (Mar 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ;^;



I mean, seriously, when was the last time you heard about a guy's dick becoming a steaming pot of yeast? When was the last time you heard of a guy who bled copiously from his dick on a monthly basis?


----------



## Willow (Mar 6, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I mean, seriously, when was the last time you heard about a guy's dick becoming a steaming pot of yeast? When was the last time you heard of a guy who bled copiously from his dick on a monthly basis?


Rage much?


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 6, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I mean, seriously, when was the last time you heard about a guy's dick becoming a steaming pot of yeast? When was the last time you heard of a guy who bled copiously from his dick on a monthly basis?




that was a low blow... but lol.... still.... i like the taste of freshly trimmed pussy.... lol


----------



## Willow (Mar 6, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> that was a low blow... but lol.... still.... i like the taste of freshly trimmed pussy.... lol


It only smells bad if you don't wash it...


----------



## Revy (Mar 6, 2010)

freshly trimmed pussy disgusts me

pussy in itself digusts me

it digusts me that i came out of a pussy

but i love my mom.


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 6, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> that was a low blow... but lol.... still.... i like the taste of freshly trimmed pussy.... lol


I...
You know...

Ew. Just, ew. 



Revy said:


> freshly trimmed pussy disgusts me
> 
> pussy in itself digusts me
> 
> ...


I'm cool with it so long as I don't have to look at it. I'll keep my eyes on the boobs.


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 6, 2010)

Revy said:


> freshly trimmed pussy disgusts me
> 
> pussy in itself digusts me
> 
> ...



lol.

also, the game


----------



## Willow (Mar 6, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I...
> You know...
> 
> Ew. Just, ew.
> ...


Appreciating her means being able to appreciate everything about her 
That's one of my rules


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Appreciating her means being able to appreciate everything about her
> That's one of my rules



for the longest time i only liked tits, but i've learned to appreciate a good ass and nice lips, and eyes and legs and pussy. personally, though, unless i havent gotten off in a few days, the things that turn me on are always fetish related, and not just perfect body. that's kind of a required thing.


----------



## Revy (Mar 6, 2010)

also pussy

yuck


----------



## Willow (Mar 6, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> for the longest time i only liked tits, but i've learned to appreciate a good ass and nice lips, and eyes and legs and pussy. personally, though, unless i havent gotten off in a few days, the things that turn me on are always fetish related, and not just perfect body. that's kind of a required thing.


mhmmm


----------



## Milo (Mar 6, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> for the longest time i only liked tits, but i've learned to appreciate a good ass and nice lips, and eyes and legs and pussy. personally, though, unless i havent gotten off in a few days, the things that turn me on are always fetish related, and not just perfect body. that's kind of a required thing.



the only thing you're missing is a flash avi of a girl bouncing her boobs. you can probably ask one of the thousands of artists on FA to do one for you

oh, and let's not forget the womanizing personality


----------



## Lobar (Mar 6, 2010)

I should note that while I might fuck on the first date, I rarely date people I don't already know, and on the occasions where I have I didn't sleep with them. >.>


----------



## Browder (Mar 6, 2010)

If it weren't for sex, none of us would be here so yeah, I'm down with it.


----------



## Boondawks (Mar 6, 2010)

Ya see, morons, sex is a game.



BlueberriHusky said:


> Lol no. It would have to be at least a few MONTHS. Also since I'm not a prostitute or a typical dumbfuck of a girl, how much money they do or do not spend on me isn't a factor.
> 
> Also there's much better and more attractive traits than just a pretty face with a bunch of money. :V



A woman has a limited number of opportunities to breed, and they have to lug around this 5 pound weight in their belly for 2/3rds of a year. Then they need to take care of this useless energy consumer for 10 years, then keep a close eye on it not ruining itself for another 10. They are motivated to keep their number of offspring limited, and need to be choosy about who they sleep with, wasting an egg on a 55 year old fat guy with no brain, brawn, or prospects is an evolutionary no-no.



Lobar said:


> Have had it with both sexes and like it.  I'm fine with casual sex between friends too, but I don't get much of that.  Complete strangers are a no, I've had a "friend of a friend" try to get in my pants within an hour of meeting me and got aggressive about it after I told him that I don't fuck people I barely know.  That's pretty much the only way, aside from being just plain unhygenic, to guarantee that I will NEVER want to have sex with you.  I don't need to know your life story, but I'd like to at least know your hobbies and interests other than my ass.



A man can basically jam it in a woman and never see her again with at least a 50-50 shot at getting his genes passed down. He _can_ take care of the kid, having two guardians helps the kid survive. That's why even men have a parenting instinct, but no where near as strong as women. A man's motivation is to bang as soon as possible. If a lead looks good, they'll be willing to wait months, as opposed to going after another target.



(These are all generalities, I'm sure there are men out there that find following a three foot tall money, time, and energy black hole to be fun, or a good thing.)


----------



## Willow (Mar 6, 2010)

Boondawks said:


> Ya see, morons, sex is a game.


It's all fun and games and games until someone has to get their dick smashed in a book...thankfully that person's not me..


----------



## garoose (Mar 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It's all fun and games and games until someone has to get their dick smashed in a book...thankfully that person's not me..


 
Shakespeare?


----------



## Willow (Mar 6, 2010)

garoose said:


> Shakespeare?


Maybe...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 6, 2010)

Revy said:


> freshly trimmed pussy disgusts me
> 
> pussy in itself digusts me
> 
> ...


I agree with this, vagina is ew for me...
I like sex, not as much as kissing, or oral.
In the wise words of Martha Stewart, It's a good thing.


----------



## Leon (Mar 6, 2010)

garoose said:


> Shakespeare?


 
I prefer a world dictionary. :V


----------



## Viva (Mar 6, 2010)

Revy said:


> also pussy
> 
> yuck


 
How can you hate pussy?


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 6, 2010)

To be fair pussy looks ugly.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 6, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> How can you hate pussy?



"vaginal mucus"

I still like it though.  Just not as much. :|


----------



## Viva (Mar 6, 2010)

Lobar said:


> "vaginal mucus"
> 
> I still like it though. Just not as much. :|


 
I like dicks more.  But pussy is still hot.  Vaginacum :3


----------



## Lobar (Mar 6, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> I like dicks more.  But pussy is still hot.  Vaginacum :3



More like vagina boogers.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 6, 2010)

Both body fluids are nasty, imo.  :[


----------



## Willow (Mar 6, 2010)

VivaLaPh!va said:


> I like dicks more.


I still think they're yuckyyyyy ;^;


----------



## Lobar (Mar 6, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Both body fluids are nasty, imo.  :[



Cum is pretty nice. :3  It can be nice from a female too, sometimes, if it's not too booger-y.


----------



## Willow (Mar 6, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Cum is pretty nice. :3  It can be nice from a female too, sometimes, if it's not too booger-y.


But sometimes it doesn't taste good...


----------



## -xSuishox- (Mar 6, 2010)

I LOOOOOOVE me some of my fiance's dick. *drool*


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 7, 2010)

If you do not like the taste of your BF/GF, make them eat pineapple.
That or make them smoke a lot of purple kush, that stuff flavours anything.
I do not mind cum, just vagina is gross, it is too closed, and as said before looks ugly.
Also penises are more fun to play with, since you can play with them. ^_^


----------



## Willow (Mar 7, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> If you do not like the taste of your BF/GF, make them eat pineapple.
> That or make them smoke a lot of purple kush, that stuff flavours anything.
> I do not mind cum, just vagina is gross, it is too closed, and as said before looks ugly.
> Also penises are more fun to play with, since you can play with them. ^_^


I don't see the draw really... :/


----------



## Ratte (Mar 7, 2010)

LegendaryOuka-chan said:


> I LOOOOOOVE me some of my fiance's dick. *drool*



I died a little inside.



EdieFantabulous said:


> If you do not like the taste of your BF/GF, make them eat pineapple.
> That or make them smoke a lot of purple kush, that stuff flavours anything.
> I do not mind cum, just vagina is gross, it is too closed, and as said before looks ugly.
> Also penises are more fun to play with, since you can play with them. ^_^



Dicks are horrifying.



WillowWulf said:


> I don't see the draw really... :/



Ditto.


----------



## Revy (Mar 7, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Cum is pretty nice. :3 It can be nice from a female too, sometimes, if it's not too booger-y.


 oh stop before i gag


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't see the draw really... :/


I do not see why anybody is drawn to penis, or vagina.
It is just something that happens. I find both to be pretty grotty,
but hey, I like penis.


----------



## Seas (Mar 7, 2010)

I do.


----------



## Willow (Mar 7, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I do not see why anybody is drawn to penis, or vagina.
> It is just something that happens. I find both to be pretty grotty,
> but hey, I like penis.


Not a fan really *gag*


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 7, 2010)

Guess for yourself :]


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 7, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Guess for yourself :]



Whatever it is you got it on my monitor. >:[


----------



## Mariobro27 (Mar 7, 2010)

havent had Sex yet. its nothing but Knuckle children for me right now...

I did get to blow my friend though. he claims he's straight, so all he did was close his eyes and stay still...

Dick tastes weird <_>


----------



## BlueGaze (Mar 7, 2010)

I like it, yes.. But I can say that to some people it's addicting. blah. Horrible


----------



## Niemand (Mar 7, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Sex for sex's sake kind of bores me.


_QFT_


----------



## Willow (Mar 7, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Dicks are horrifying.


I knoooooo ;^;


----------



## Ratte (Mar 7, 2010)

Mariobro27 said:


> havent had Sex yet. its nothing but Knuckle children for me right now...
> 
> I did get to blow my friend though. he claims he's straight, so all he did was close his eyes and stay still...
> 
> Dick tastes weird <_>



That's wonderful.



WillowWulf said:


> I knoooooo ;^;



Let's be gay together.  ;^;


----------



## Willow (Mar 7, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Let's be gay together.  ;^;


Okieeeee :3


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 7, 2010)

Mariobro27 said:


> havent had Sex yet. its nothing but Knuckle children for me right now...
> 
> I did get to blow my friend though. he claims he's straight, so all he did was close his eyes and stay still...
> 
> Dick tastes weird <_>


I suggest not having sex until you have a high pain tolerance, it only hurts for a while.
Don't you just love boys who say they are straight? Then you give them a BJ, or they ask if they can stick it in you.
Yes, they do, they are not supposed to taste extremely pleasant there bucko.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 7, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Whatever it is you got it on my monitor. >:[


As for sex, I don't know.
I love raep jokes.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 7, 2010)

Mariobro27 said:


> havent had Sex yet. its nothing but Knuckle children for me right now...
> 
> I did get to blow my friend though. he claims he's straight, so all he did was close his eyes and stay still...
> 
> Dick tastes weird <_>



He doesn't sound straight -_-


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 7, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> As for sex, I don't know.
> I love raep jokes.



You're carrying an anchor.

Of course you love raep jokes.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 7, 2010)

Meadow said:


> He doesn't sound straight -_-


lol, Guys that are like that make me giggle.
I tend to flirt with supposed straight guys, it usually works.


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 7, 2010)

i LOVE sex.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 7, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i LOVE sex.


 
I think we all know that xD


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 7, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i LOVE sex.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 7, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i LOVE sex.


It's a good thing.


----------



## Willow (Mar 7, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i LOVE sex.


I think that's common knowledge to everyone here..


----------



## Leon (Mar 7, 2010)

Meadow said:


> He doesn't sound straight -_-


 
I agree.


----------



## Bando (Mar 7, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i LOVE sex.



 as evidenced by my quote on your sig


----------



## makmakmob (Mar 7, 2010)

I LIKE SEX
HOLY SHIT
I LIKE BREATHING TOO
AND BEING HYDRATED


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 7, 2010)

Have had but not a lot of times.  I just dont like going out with sex only or mostly ppl, and thats the most kind i have met.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 7, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Hey, who likes sex?


Depends on who I'm with.  Usually I enjoy it, but I've had crappy sex too.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Mar 7, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Depends on who I'm with.  Usually I enjoy it, but I've had crappy sex too.



agreed. I had a screamer girl at one point, I think you can understand the problem without details.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 7, 2010)

TriggerhappyWolf said:


> agreed. I had a screamer girl at one point, I think you can understand the problem without details.


My ex-gf in Wisconsin was a screamer.  Rather enjoyable, since I lived in a house all by myself.   I'd be less so if she visited me in my apartment now, tho.


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Mar 7, 2010)

Telnac said:


> My ex-gf in Wisconsin was a screamer.  Rather enjoyable, since I lived in a house all by myself.   I'd be less so if she visited me in my apartment now, tho.



I was in an apartment, with thin walls. Someone called the cops thinking I was killing someone. Worst day of my life.


----------



## slorrel (Mar 7, 2010)

Depends on what type of sex.


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 7, 2010)

slorrel said:


> Depends on what type of sex.



What type of sex???
Are you talking various role playing things, or gay sex vs straight sex??? Or do you mean you only like loving sex with someone you've been with a while vs meaningless sex with ur bang buddy???


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 7, 2010)

so sex is supposed to be like really good. why do people love it so much. does it feel that good. just a friendly question


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 7, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> does it feel that good.



When it's good, yes.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 7, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> so sex is supposed to be like really good. why do people love it so much. does it feel that good. just a friendly question


Some people say it's the best thing to do, in the world... I tend to agree 
It's not possible to describe how good -good- sex feels... You'll just have to experience it for yourself


----------



## Willow (Mar 7, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Some people say it's the best thing to do, in the world... I tend to agree
> It's not possible to describe how good -good- sex feels... You'll just have to experience it for yourself


I think it'll hurt..;^;


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 7, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> You're carrying an anchor.
> 
> Of course you love raep jokes.


The anchor of love.

HARD IN THE ASS
LD
raep jokes are the best. I want to tie people to trees, rape them and hear them beg for their lives while I point a gun on their sexual cases >:]. What with chopping off women's breasts?

AKA this is what I would say if I was a psycho


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I think it'll hurt..;^;


Virgin?

Sex -can- hurt... You just have to be careful with each other, then everything will be fine.


----------



## Willow (Mar 7, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Virgin?


mhmmm...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 7, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> What type of sex???
> Are you talking various role playing things, or gay sex vs straight sex??? Or do you mean you only like loving sex with someone you've been with a while vs meaningless sex with ur bang buddy???


Cybersex MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN
SAY goodbye.
Do you like fuck hard ass?


----------



## Leon (Mar 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> mhmmm...


 
Oh, not for long. :V


----------



## Ratte (Mar 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Okieeeee :3



<3


----------



## Willow (Mar 7, 2010)

Ratte said:


> <3


*huggles* :3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 7, 2010)

Ratte said:


> <3


So fast but so naughty.
I would join but I am disturbed by this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcuGXkd4afI


----------



## Telnac (Mar 7, 2010)

Sex rarely hurts for guys (tho I wouldn't know about gay dudes taking it up the rear.)  Sex can hurt for women, especially the first time, but that's not always the case.

Either way, best to wait until you find someone who you know will be there for you for a long time.  Doesn't matter if you're a guy or a girl, having sex for the first time is a big deal with a lot of people.  Getting banged by a person who just goes off and bangs someone else next week...?  Pearls before swine, imo.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 7, 2010)

For a guy, taking it up the butt can hurt, yea, especially if you just start out too rough...
Just be gentle on eachother, relax, and enjoy


----------



## Willow (Mar 7, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> So fast but so naughty.
> I would join but I am disturbed by this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcuGXkd4afI


I've been reverse roll'd ;^;


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I've been reverse roll'd ;^;




this is hilarious


----------



## LeonJpup (Mar 7, 2010)

love it *blush*


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 8, 2010)

LeonJpup said:


> love it *blush*




are you a sub???


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 8, 2010)

leon said:


> Never had it.



this surprised me at first..

then ...

it didnt.


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 8, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Cybersex MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN
> SAY goodbye.
> Do you like fuck hard ass?



wut.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 8, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> wut.


I was high because of that then http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcuGXkd4afI
Forgive that.
and forget.
Be full blown like use


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 8, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I was high because of that then http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcuGXkd4afI
> Forgive that.
> and forget.
> Be full blown like use




Ya i saw that. twas funny.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 8, 2010)

I am indifferent.
When I get in that mood, I really like it.

Really, really like it.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 8, 2010)

sex is okay. 

I've had better experiences on my own though.


----------



## SlayerMidnight (Mar 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> sex is okay.
> 
> I've had better experiences on my own though.




alotta ppl say that. i wonder why


----------



## Leon (Mar 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> this surprised me at first..
> 
> then ...
> 
> it didnt.


 
How so?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 8, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> For a guy, taking it up the butt can hurt, yea, especially if you just start out too rough...
> Just be gentle on eachother, relax, and enjoy


Your supposed to fool around with it before you have sex so it isn't painful....

And your supposed to use lube too, though if your in a relaxed position its a whole different feeling without it.

And not a painful one >_>


----------



## Rsyk (Mar 8, 2010)

I do not have experience with anal sex.
I do not have experience with gay sex.
I do not have experience with straight sex.
I have experience with...my hand NOTHING!


----------



## Willow (Mar 8, 2010)

SlayerMidnight said:


> alotta ppl say that. i wonder why


No one knows you better than you :3


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 8, 2010)

leon said:


> How so?



most virgins are sex crazed.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 8, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Your supposed to fool around with it before you have sex so it isn't painful....
> 
> And your supposed to use lube too, though if your in a relaxed position its a whole different feeling without it.
> 
> And not a painful one >_>




I dont use lube. usually dont need it.


----------



## Willow (Mar 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> most virgins are sex crazed.


I'm not *sniff*


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 8, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm not *sniff*



you're not over 18.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 8, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you're not over 18.



Once you hit 18, then you start to notice it.
:V


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 8, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Once you hit 18, then you start to notice it.
> :V



like a flaming crotch.


----------



## nurematsu (Mar 8, 2010)

I do

(btw, great way to bump up post count)


----------



## CerbrusNL (Mar 9, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Your supposed to fool around with it before you have sex so it isn't painful....
> 
> And your supposed to use lube too, though if your in a relaxed position its a whole different feeling without it.
> 
> And not a painful one >_>


As i was saying: it -Can-  hurt, but yea, I failed to mention lube and fooling around


----------

